# '16 rogue radio removal



## 66redrider (Mar 22, 2016)

Was wondering if any has attempted to do so yet? Im looking to add a LOC to the stock radio so i can add an amp and sub to the stock system. Thanks.


----------



## 66redrider (Mar 22, 2016)

no one? usually youtube is my friend but not this one...

my original plan was to tap into the back door speakers with the LOC but the rear door speaker has a quick disconnect plug and when you flip it around, I thought about going directly to the leads but cant tell which one is positive or negative


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

Yeah I don't think I'm going to touch our radio until the warranty has run out. You'll probably see more people upgrading this later.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 66redrider (Mar 22, 2016)

K0PIR said:


> Yeah I don't think I'm going to touch our radio until the warranty has run out. You'll probably see more people upgrading this later.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


well its either touch the radio and attach the LOC at the headunit and run the wires back to the sub/amp or try and figure out which terminal post on the rear speaker are positive and negative (this would be a better solution imo for me since I don't want to attempt the dash and the door panels were easy to remove...could pay 90 bucks to have someone do it(the dash and wiring) but trying to save cash)


----------



## 66redrider (Mar 22, 2016)

No one try yet? May just suck it up and pay the 100 bucks for someone to run the loc along with the amp kit


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Do a google search for the service manual for your model. Everything needed will be found within. Otherwise, I know Eonon made a specific unit for the same model which is the X Trail T32. They may have instructions linked to it that you could use. Otherwise check the Australian X Trail forum in the section for the latest model. I suspect you will find a thread or two that will be useful. Good luck.


----------

